
Good blog on python programming - c4obi
http://intermediatepythonista.com
======
LordWinstanley
>>...the python programming _language_ as documented in the _langauge_
reference. There is no official language specification but the _langugage_
reference.

Hope you proof-read your code better than you do your prose!

